# Just When You Thought It Was Safe!



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

About half way through our vacation my DW asked me about the tanks and if I thought they were getting full. Being it was just the two of us, I told her that we shouldn't be even close on any of the tanks. But for the heck of it I would check in the morning.

I went to the monitor panel and checked the indicators. We all know these monitors are not really very accurate but they can give some indication.

Fresh water: Empty. Yup I don't have any water..
Grey 1: Kitchen Sink 2/3's full
Grey 2: Shower/Bathroom sink Empty
Black: 3/4 full Hmmm.










Okay, wow we are using a lot of water? Why is Grey 2 empty? We have been showering each day... Hmmm

So I pull the black tank lever and through the elbow I can see and hear we're draining. Waited a bit and checked the monitor panel.

Black: 3/4 full.... Whatda...
Grey 1: Empty
Grey 2: Empty

Back outside. Yup pulled the right handle. Physical inspection...yup looks like the right area for the black tank...
Okay....pull Grey 1: Water flowing......Flowing......trickle....

Okay what does the panel say...

Black: Empty
Grey 1: Empty
Grey 2: Empty....










rasafrasan-no good-indicator miswired-armpit scratchin toe nail bitin' stump jumpin....

















_* GILLIGAN YOU ROLLED THE WIRES FOR THE TANK INDICATORS!!!!*_

Dork...


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

He was in a hurry so he could get headed out west with my 301BQ


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Our pull handles were labeled wrong. When I thought I was emptying the black, it really was the bathroom grey. Those labels have since come off the outside of the trailer...


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

You might want to consider getting a clear sewer line elbow. That way you can see for yourself if you are draining water with or without "clumps".


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> You might want to consider getting a clear sewer line elbow. That way you can see for yourself if you are draining water with or without "clumps".


The elbow I have is opaque so I don't have a clear visual...I can tell...

And thats okay with me!


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

In addition to the labels being reversed on my Sydney 29RLS, mine also suffers from "sympathetic level indicators". If I empty both tanks and then run water to fill the gray tank it will start to show on the indicator. Soon after the black tank indicator starts to show as if it is being filled. Open the black valve and nothing comes out. Open the gray and it empties. Then I fill the black with the toilet and up it goes, soon followed by the gray indicator. Open the gray valve and again nothing; open the black and out it comes. I now don't even check the panel unless I need a chuckle. We are conservative in our water usage and haven't had an issue for up to four days for the two of us.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Dan Borer said:


> In addition to the labels being reversed on my Sydney 29RLS, mine also suffers from "sympathetic level indicators". If I empty both tanks and then run water to fill the gray tank it will start to show on the indicator. Soon after the black tank indicator starts to show as if it is being filled. Open the black valve and nothing comes out. Open the gray and it empties. Then I fill the black with the toilet and up it goes, soon followed by the gray indicator. Open the gray valve and again nothing; open the black and out it comes. I now don't even check the panel unless I need a chuckle. We are conservative in our water usage and haven't had an issue for up to four days for the two of us.


 That's just nuts!! Ha!


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey, what can I say. I flunked out of HT "A" School.









Gilligan


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

Gilligan said:


> Hey, what can I say. I flunked out of HT "A" School.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you did better in Outback "C" school.........


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Gilligan also reversed the labels on my converter for the AC and Microwave breakers.


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> Gilligan also reversed the labels on my converter for the AC and Microwave breakers.


I also flunked out of EM "A" School.

Gilligan


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am sure there are more then a few non sailors that are wondering what you guys are talking about.


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

Seeing that shiny gelcoat on the S.S. Minnow shows you excelled during your stint at BM "A" School and the fluidity of your fingers on the keyboard show you were at the top of your YM class.......


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

Dan Borer said:


> top of your YM class.......


Actually, shouldn't that be YN class? Flunked out of that too.
I did excel at consuming geedunks and skylarking on the fantail.

Gilligan


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

Gilligan said:


> top of your YM class.......


Actually, shouldn't that be YN class? Flunked out of that too.
I did excel at consuming geedunks and skylarking on the fantail.

Gilligan








[/quote]
Yes, you are correct in that. What else would you expect from an AD? Time to get back to the Acey-Deucey.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Dan Borer said:


> Time to get back to the Acey-Deucey.


Poker Night, last night at sea, what memories, we had some serious triple deck Acey-Deucey games. One got out of hand and was up to $2,200. This was 1980 and that was a ton of money for us squids. Every other table, no matter what they were playing stopped to come watch. Then someone called the XO as the welfare and rec office thought it might go to blows. Before the XO made it to the mess deck there were two back to back winners, the first was $1000 and the second was for the rest of the pot. I still wonder what the XO would have done if he did not like the size of the pot.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Dan Borer said:


> Hey, what can I say. I flunked out of HT "A" School.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you did better in Outback "C" school.........
[/quote]
I don't think he did ever make it through HT "A" School, hence C school was out of the question...and probably a good thing!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

For you "Non-Sailor types the two letter designations are for ratings.

HT: Hull Technician. These guys and gals were affectionately refered to as Sh*& Chasers as anything that had to do with the CHT (Combined Holding and Transfer or septic) system was thier job. Also hull maintenance and repair.

AD: Aviation Machinist Mate. Responsible for jet and reciprocating engine repair and maintenance

YN: Yoeman. Secretary or administrative assistant

AE: Aviation Electricians Mate. AKA Aviation everything. That was my rate. AE's work on everything from Wiring to Aircraft Instruments to Generators.

EM: Electricians Mate. The Black Shoe counterpart to the AE.

And the rates go on.

Unfortunately anyone of these rates was too much for Gilligan. He has had such a blemished career he even needs to be supervised while his neck holds up a pair of binoculars. Which by the way, I am sure have been banged around enough by him that the dislodged prisims have him looking in 3 different directions...


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

Here I am receiving my 2nd NAM (Navy Achievement Medal) from the Commander 7th Fleet for all the hard work I put into working on the San Antonio Class LPD's.










Gilligan


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

Here's proof Gilligan worked on the LPD's:

While its design incorporates notable advances, the San Antonio Class has also had its share of teething problems. So, too, has the New Orleans shipyard to which most of this contract has been assigned. The number of serious issues encountered in this ship class have been much higher than usual, and more extensive. The initial ships have been criticized, often, for sub-standard workmanship, and it took 2 1/2 years after the initial ship of class was delivered before any of them could be sent on an operational cruise. Whereupon the USS San Antonio promptly found itself laid up Bahrain due to oil leaks. It has not been the only ship to encounter serious mechanical issues. Meanwhile, costs are almost twice the originally promised amounts, reaching over $1.7 billion per ship - 2 to 3 times as much as many foreign LPDs like the Rotterdam Class, and more than 10 times as much as Singapore's 6,600 ton Endeavour Class LPD...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Gilligan said:


> Here I am receiving my 2nd NAM (Navy Achievement Medal) from the Commander 7th Fleet for all the hard work I put into working on the San Antonio Class LPD's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also see you are not SW qualified.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Here I am receiving my 2nd NAM (Navy Achievement Medal) from the Commander 7th Fleet for all the hard work I put into working on the San Antonio Class LPD's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also see you are not SW qualified.
[/quote]









Recieving a Navy Commendation medal, Gold Star in leiu of second award (in summary) for the safe and succesful removal of William "Willy" Gilligan from active Naval Service. This action saved the U.S. Navy untolled millions in potential repairs, equipment replacement and corrective actions to Paperwork, Electrical and electronic systems, Hull integrity, Weapons Systems, Aircraft (Jet, Prop, and helicopter), Propulsion Systems, Ground Tackle, and last but not least Galley Equipment and food safety, by limiting Mr. Gilligans active service (on paper) to approximately 1 year.


----------

